

Beware the entrepreneur who isn’t in it for the money - cavalcade
http://agilewarrior.wordpress.com/2011/10/14/beware-the-entrepreneur-who-isnt-in-it-for-the-money/

======
andrewvc
So the takeaway here is to be wary of the amount of effort those driven more
by passion than finance can have? I don't see much new here.

I'm always disappointed by these counter-intuitive link-bait titles.

------
rohitkumar
These people are out to implement their vision - wealth is byproduct of
passion.

